# My little stash, it's a grower, not a shower!



## OliviaChristine (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is my tiny collection. I'm adding to it, slowly. 

Here are my (mostly) mac eyeshadows. I also have a few Milani and Jane scattered in the 15 pan pallettes.










...and the non-mac eyeshadows. Mostly HIP duos, NYX, and milani.





MAC lip stuff:





Non-MAC lip stuff:





Face stuff:foundation, blushes, powders etc. Some MAC, some drugstore.





Lipliners on left, eyeliner on right, as well as random mascara and liners





Last, but not least...brushes. MAC (all short handled SE) on top.





Thats what I'm working with now, thanks for looking!


----------



## macface (Nov 3, 2007)

you have a nice collection.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2007)

lovely collection!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 4, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Nov 4, 2007)

lovely collection


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice collection. The eyeshadows look fabalous.


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 4, 2007)

i think you've got a great sized collection!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Nov 4, 2007)

very nice collection...


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice collection !!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 11, 2007)

Very niiiiice!  Hey question for ya-which Viva Glam is that? It looks light and I am guessing that it's VI.


----------



## sherrle (Nov 12, 2007)

that's a decent sized collection, mine is probably 1/3 of the size. but then again i've only been obsessed with mac for about 3 months.


----------



## frocher (Nov 12, 2007)

Great collection!


----------

